

Ask HN: How does XMarks make money? - sentinel

They are offering a good application for free, and are continuously updating their product. How do they make a profit? Also, were they ever a start-up? Did they ever take on investors?
======
papa
Here's a TC article from this Spring that discusses some of Xmarks
monetization efforts: [http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/07/xmarks-begins-
monetizing-bo...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/07/xmarks-begins-monetizing-
bookmarks-with-advertising-and-analytics-platform-searchboost/)

------
thinkalone
He's too busy trying to get his 10-car garage built
([http://content.usatoday.com/communities/greenhouse/post/2010...](http://content.usatoday.com/communities/greenhouse/post/2010/03/too-
big-to-be-green-mitch-kapors-mansion-prompts-debate-/1)) to worry about making
money.

